# PRESEASON - Kings vs. Dallas Game Thread (10/11)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (0-0) vs. Dallas Mavericks (0-0)
Arco Arena, Tuesday October 11th, 2005
7:00 PT, CSN-Sacramento *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Peja Stojakovic/Bonzi Wells/Mike Bibby 





































Erick Dampier/Dirk Nowitzki/Josh Howard/Jerry Stackhouse/Jason Terry 

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Dallas Mavericks board game thread-:wave: 
-vBookie thread-:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview- *

</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Christie won't be playing:

Mavs' Christie to miss Kings game 



> The Mavericks' preseason opener will provide some good vibes for Doug Christie, who returns to Arco Arena for the first time after four-plus productive seasons as a fan favorite with the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> One problem: he won't be playing.
> 
> Christie said Monday he expects to sit out tonight's game, then play Wednesday in Los Angeles against the Clippers. Coach Avery Johnson will monitor the minutes of all of his veterans closely in the preseason.





> For Christie, tonight's visit will be a little warm and fuzzy. He said he's looking forward to seeing friends, but is glad he's getting his first return to Sacramento out of the way during the preseason.
> 
> "I'm sure it'll be different because now you're trying to beat them," he said. "It's probably a good thing to get it out of the way, say hi to everybody and see how everybody's doing, then move on."
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

According to FOX40, Kenny Thomas ran with the first unit at the end of practice, but Adelman still doesn't know who will start....


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

And another season of Kings BB starts.. I love every aspect of this team, we got some good players this year, and have nice depth in ever position.... I cannot wait to see our rough D take the court with, Skinner, Wells, Hart, Garcia, and etc...

Only one thing to complain about, and it has been K9's "attitude", i wish the guy could suck it up and just take one for the team not open his mouth about wanting to be the stater....

With that said... they are starting him tonight according to Monty from the Rise Guys Radio show... but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> According to FOX40, Kenny Thomas ran with the first unit at the end of practice, but Adelman still doesn't know who will start....


I think Kenny will be starting I read it on a different fourm.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Yay!! Finally a game thread!!! :woot:

I'm going to miss tonight's game because I'll be at work.  Sucks to be me. My brother got DISH this summer so now I can get to watch all Kings games on TV. Man, that feels good!


GO KINGS!!!! :king:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> *Tonight's game
> Kings vs. Mavericks at Arco Arena, 7 p.m.
> *
> What to watch from the Kings: In a word, youngsters. For coach Rick Adelman and his team's fan base, the young guns finally will be available for game-time viewing. Which guy fighting to be the No. 3 point guard will shine: Ronnie Price or Luis Flores? Which big man comes up big: Jamal Sampson or Luke Schenscher? Survivor, Kings style, begins.
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/13698611p-14541335c.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

SacBee: Glad to be out of Orlando, Christie will return to Arco with Dallas


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Whooo! Almost game time!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A few pregame pictures:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

K9 is starting at the 4.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm digging Bonzi and Shareef's post game, something we really haven't seen over the years. Hart and Martin have been nice and active...

11-4 run to start the 3rd for the Kings, Mavs are shooting 62% :dead:

Hoping to see Sampson, Schenscher, Flores and Price before this one is over.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Mavs win, 96-83.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Box Score 

Miller: 12 Points (6/7 FT) and 3 Rebounds
Thomas: 10 Points and 5 Rebounds
Abdur-Rahim: 11 Points and 4 Assists


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Game Pictures


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Brad Miller scored 12 points for the Kings, who welcomed a pair of newcomers Tuesday. Shareef Abdur-Rahim, who signed a five-year deal with Sacramento in the offseason, scored 11 points off the bench in his Kings debut.
> 
> The contest also marked the Sacramento debut of swingman Bonzi Wells, who was acquired from Memphis on August 2 in exchange for Bobby Jackson and Greg Ostertag. Wells started for the Kings and scored six points in 26 minutes.


Recap


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Only preseason, but it would of been nice to see some effort from our "star" players.


----------



## BK_KingsFan (Jul 24, 2005)

Kinda dissapointed that we didnt get to see much playing time from our scrubs. Especially Price and Schencser. I thought that was the whole point of preseason anyways.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A drab debut: Kings have new look but no defense 

























> The inaugural glance at the new Kings was a shield-your-eyes sort of peek, as the Dallas Mavericks notched a meaningless 96-83 win and Kings coach Rick Adelman was nowhere close to being won over.
> 
> Instead of dissecting so many individual performances afterward - per preseason protocol - he was speaking in midseason form, hammering the collective squad for a lack of effort, lack of focus and lack of anything near cohesion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings notes: Break time: Games a breeze after camp 



> Three veterans of the training camp grind are glad it's over.
> 
> The games are here. Goodbye 31/2-hour sessions of running and scrimmages, welcome back the normalcy of frequent games and frequent-flyer miles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings game buzz: Locker room makeover 



> It's a new era all right, right on down to a revamped Kings dressing room.
> 
> Plain white walls in the entry hall have given way to wooden ones, like the hardwood floors you'd find in some Fab 40s home. There are three giant plasma-screen TVs and some tiled walls as well, with more upgrades to come.
> 
> ...


More in link...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Game Pictures


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

First game no laughing matter: Rick Adelman finds plenty to criticize from the preseason opener


----------

